# Steinsfjord Oktober



## 00marci00 (10. August 2011)

Hallo! Bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage zum Steinsfjord. Da 2 Freunde und ich einen Angelurlaub speziell auf Hecht in Norwegen geplant haben, wollt ich mal fragen, ob wir im Oktober am Steinsfjord gute Chancen haben. Wie ist denn um diese Zeit das Wetter da? Wollen hauptsächlich mit Kunstködern und Fliegenrute mit Streamern fischen. 

Wäre super, wenn uns jemand ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungen schildern könnte!


----------



## Kunze (10. August 2011)

*AW: Steinsfjord Oktober*

Hallo Marcel!

Herzlich Willkommen im Anglerboard und viel Spaß bei uns!! :m

Klicke mal bitte hier.

Habe deine Anfrage mal in den richtigen Bereich verschiebt... #h


----------



## Andree Hörmann (18. August 2011)

*AW: Steinsfjord Oktober*

Hej Marcel,

Oktober kann durchaus ne gute Zeit sein, aber in der Regel eher die Zeit zum Schlepppfischen. Mit Streamern weiß ich von Kollegen eher von Fängen direkt nach der Laichzeit im Mai.

Gruß Andree


----------



## 00marci00 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinsfjord Oktober*

Hey danke schonmal für die Antworten! Dachte mir weil bei uns im Oktober gehts ja auch immer gut ab mit den Hechten, und hab auch sonst immer nur von Leuten gehört, die im Mai/Juni dort hin gefahren sind.
Nicht dass wir nichts fangen da im Oktober, das wäre echt zu schade!


----------



## astratrinker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Steinsfjord Oktober*

War mal im September da. Alle meterhechte gingen auf grosse Blinker geschleppt im tiefen ran. Leg für mich ne Blume mit auf die Insel. Viel spass.


----------

